# Vodafone course



## عبكرينو المخترع (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليكم الماتريال التدريب بتاع فودافون 

حلو جداً ... ومهم جدا لو عندك انترفيو فى فودافون كمان


*والآن اسيبكم مع التحميل
*
01-GSM Overview تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي
02- Air Interface تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي
03-3G Overview تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي
04- GPRS & Packet Switching Overview تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي
05- Introduction to IP Networking & Security تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي
06- Introduction to Access Tx تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي
07-LTE تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي
08- Circuit Switching تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي
09- VAS تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي
10 -Mobile Services تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي
RadioTool تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي


مع تحيات

مهندسى عين شمس*​


----------



## زوووووم (4 أكتوبر 2012)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## shehabx (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## azzeddine1989 (6 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جعلك من سكان الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## محمد بسيوني2010 (8 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng.ali48 (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amir_ezat (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الفهد الصياد (19 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي علي مجهودك


----------



## nis10sd (15 مايو 2013)

سلامات ماهي المعاهد الفنيه المعتبره التي تقدم 
short term courses in telecommunications in egypt 
especially drive test inmobile communication


----------



## amir_ezat (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed-wahid (24 يونيو 2013)

الروابط مش شغالة ياريت لو ترفعها تاني على ميديافاير


----------



## queen nona (29 أغسطس 2013)

يا ربت تعيد رفعها لان الروايط مش شغاله


----------



## سلطان الكون (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ما فتح معي


----------



## ahmedabohany (16 مارس 2014)

many thanks


----------



## Mohamed Hussien3 (27 مايو 2014)

الروابط مش شغاله ياريت تجديد الروابط
شكراااا


----------

